# How the heck do I remove all the dead people from my Kindle?



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

The screen savers on the Kindle 3 -- that automatically rotate to images of very dead authors when I turn on the Kindle -- I am tired at looking at most of these images -- some of these people are not pleasant to look at.  I'd like to keep some of them on there but delete those that I don't like.

How do I do this?

Thank you!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Screen_Saver_Hack_for_all_2.x_and_3.x_Kindles


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

NogDog said:


> http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_Screen_Saver_Hack_for_all_2.x_and_3.x_Kindles


Do you know if anyone has had problems as a result of doing this?


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I've been running the screensaver hack for a few months now with no problems.

I have placed my photos on the k3.  I did insert some text at the upper left with my email address and placed a "slide power switch >>>" text area at the bottom.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Zell said:


> Do you know if anyone has had problems as a result of doing this?


Many, many people are using it. We even have threads here in the Photos forum where people have shared hundreds -- actually, probably thousands -- of custom screen-saver images.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

The screensaver hack is wonderful!

If it doesn't work however, I suggest Bell, Book and Candle.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Elk said:


> If it doesn't work however, I suggest Bell, Book and Candle.


What?

Is it very difficult to install?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Zell said:


> What?


I believe a joke in reference to the items needed for an excommunication.



> Is it very difficult to install?


If you are reasonably comfortable doing things with your computer and moving files around on it, it should be fairly easy for you. If you are not at all comfortable doing such things, any kid in the neighborhood who spends hours online playing World of Warcraft can probably have it done for you in a few minutes.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

NogDog said:


> I believe a joke in reference to the items needed for an excommunication.
> 
> If you are reasonably comfortable doing things with your computer and moving files around on it, it should be fairly easy for you. If you are not at all comfortable doing such things, any kid in the neighborhood who spends hours online playing World of Warcraft can probably have it done for you in a few minutes.


I think I can handle that. Thanks! I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry, I was being silly with the reference to using the tools of excommunication to get the dead people out of your Kindle.

The screensaver hack is wonderful and very easy to do once you read through the instructions.  People here are also very generous with their help if you run into problems.


----------



## TabbyMom (Dec 16, 2010)

Does doing this void the warrant?


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

It is very easy to do. I've had the hack on mine for a year now. The only downside to this is that the automatic updates will NOT happen automatically, until you uninstall the hack. The good news is that the uninstall is just as easy to do. Then once you update, just reinstall. I've had mine a year and only just this week had to mess with it. HTH!

***Yes, it does void the warranty, but the way around that is not to let them know you've done it. So if you have an issue with your K make sure you uninstall the hack***

**UPDATED** edited to add...I just saw in another thread that you will NOT have to uninstall the hack for future updates...
quoting another poster"If you remove the old hack you can upgrade to 2.5.x and then install the new hacks that NiLuJe developed that will allow updates without removing the hack.  This worked great for me for the last three minor 2.5.x updates." end quote

^^^That is wonderful! (thanks NiLuJe!!) I just wanted to make sure I didn't give out false information. =)


----------



## dmcounts (Nov 26, 2009)

I did the jailbreak and the screensaver hack on mine with ver 3.0.2 and then did the upgrade to ver 3.0.3 without uninstalling the hacks and everything worked OK.




don


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

TabbyMom said:


> Does doing this void the warrant?


I have not heard of Amazon refusing to honor warrantied issues on Kindles that happen to have this hack installed. However, they will not be responsible for the hack itself and any problems directly caused by it -- not that I've heard of any such problems.


----------

